# All American pressure cooker sizes



## Ontimegreg (Apr 22, 2016)

I finally purchased a 921 after borrowing friends and Families other brands. I still borrow other cookers when doing big projects. When doing small projects the 921 seems like an overkill. I want to buy Another one so I can stop borrowing them, I'm just not sure if a 915 would be better to own for smaller jobs, like one or two quarts? Does the smaller one noticeably heat up faster or is it better to just buy another 921, because the prices are so close together. Any thoughts?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My current canner will do two layers of seven quarts each or three layers of eight pints each. My last canning project I only had seven quarts so I just used one layer. You can put fewer jars in a large canner but you can't put more jars in a small canner.

I'd rather put up a large batch. It takes time to heat up, an hour and a half to cook, and time to cool off. The time saved by doing a large batch seems more efficient to me. I have even frozen fish in the canning jars when I knew I would have more fish in a few days so I could do it all at the same time. If you want to do a small batch just make sure that the layer is full. Some people will can up some water in the extra places. This gives them water to store and more importantly it prevents other jars from tipping over.

I want the 941. YMMV


----------



## Ontimegreg (Apr 22, 2016)

Caribou said:


> My current canner will do two layers of seven quarts each or three layers of eight pints each. My last canning project I only had seven quarts so I just used one layer. You can put fewer jars in a large canner but you can't put more jars in a small canner.
> 
> I'd rather put up a large batch. It takes time to heat up, an hour and a half to cook, and time to cool off. The time saved by doing a large batch seems more efficient to me. I have even frozen fish in the canning jars when I knew I would have more fish in a few days so I could do it all at the same time. If you want to do a small batch just make sure that the layer is full. Some people will can up some water in the extra places. This gives them water to store and more importantly it prevents other jars from tipping over.
> 
> I want the 941. YMMV


Thanks for the input, but I'm not really looking for a bigger one cuzz I'm not supposed to be using the 921 on my stove now, I do for small couple quart projects but i do it out side for big projects, I wanted to know if a smaller one works faster or better then a 921. 
I don't think my grown-up (wife) would let me get a 14 quarter because she won't be able to use it if I'm not there, it's to tall and to heavy and to expensive for her. That's why I was thing about another 921 or a 915 to still do 14 quarts outside, but if a smaller one doesn't work any faster, I might as well get a another 921.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

A smaller canner _should_ take less time and BTU's to heat up. Less mass + less "empty" airspace to bring up to temp.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I have the smaller All American. The bigger one is just too heavy


----------

